
Show HN: SVGnest – irregular bin packing in the browser - Jack000
https://github.com/Jack000/SVGnest
======
Jack000
so part nesting is a pretty common problem in the laser cutter/CNC world.
Commercial software that does this is pretty expensive, and I couldn't find
any open-source implementations out there so I thought I'd write it myself.

------
dr_jerry
Very impressive! I'm going to investigate whether I can use this for my
flatpack cnc design files.

